# Unable to install extensions in firefox.



## rag666 (Dec 28, 2018)

I am unable to install any extensions in firefox (NoScript, uMatrix, uBlock Origin or Ghostery). When I click on add, the dialog box will close, but the extension is not installed. Followed the instructions in "If you find any problem installing it" at noscript.net. I have search on Google, this forum and (R)ead (T)he (F)reebsd (M)anual.

The extensions install in firefox on OpenBSD and various Linux versions with no problems.

Firefox was started from a xterm window in TWM.
Firefox and Xorg installed from packages.

firefox 64.0_3,1
xorg 7.7_3
FreeBSD:11:amd64

No obvious errors. What am I missing?
Any ideas?


----------



## aragats (Dec 28, 2018)

To narrow the issue down try renaming your ~/.mozilla to let Firefox creating a clean profile and try again.
I've seen other weird things with my Firefox 64, which go away with a clean profile. Of course, it doesn't solve issues if you want to keep your profile, but may give some directions.


----------



## rag666 (Dec 28, 2018)

Than you for the quick answer aragats. Same thing happens when rename, or delete ~/.mozilla and even tried remove and reinstall firefox. This is a new install of Freebsd and firefox and depends. No other software installed.


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 28, 2018)

Same here. Installation of firefox addons in twm not possible.

FreeBSD 12.0
firefox-64.0.3_1
twm

The issue is related to the twm window manager. As described, clicking “Add to Firefox” button and clicking in the dialog box will close, but no addon is installed. What caught my attentions is, when moving mouse over the dialog box the window focus shifts from the firefox window to the dialog box window. Maybe because of how twm handles windows the “install addon” event from the dialog box is not transmitted to download the extension.


rag666 said:


> The extensions install in firefox on OpenBSD and various Linux versions with no problems.


Have you been running firefox inside twm on those platforms?

Running firefox inside other window mangers has no problem downloading extensions.


----------



## rag666 (Dec 28, 2018)

T-Daemon said:


> Same here. Installation of firefox addons in twm not possible.
> 
> FreeBSD 12.0
> firefox-64.0.3_1
> ...



The same in FVWM. If I delete the firefox profile and copy a old profile from an older version of firefox that has older version of the extensions installed it upgrades the extensions and works, but this is NOT a solution I will use.


----------



## rag666 (Dec 28, 2018)

Firefox and it's extensions work ok in TWM and FVWM on OpenBSD.


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 28, 2018)

Solution here. After klicking on "+Add to Firefox" button, don't click with the mouse on the dialog box, use the keyboard, Alt + A to confirm "Add", and in the post installation dialog box you can click "Ok".


----------



## Ogis (Dec 28, 2018)

rag666 said:


> The same in FVWM.


 I have no problems with installing plugins in Firefox-64.0.3_1. I use FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE and Fvwm. Same with i3wm.


----------



## rag666 (Dec 29, 2018)

T-Daemon said:


> Solution here. After klicking on "+Add to Firefox" button, don't click with the mouse on the dialog box, use the keyboard, Alt + A to confirm "Add", and in the post installation dialog box you can click "Ok".



Thanks T-Daemon, that is a usable solution.

I can confirm that using Alt + A to confirm "Add" works when running in twm, fvwm and vtwm window managers.

Adding firefox extensions when running in i3, ctwm, cwm and icewm window managers works as expected using the mouse.


----------



## trev (May 11, 2019)

Another thanks T-Daemon. Just got bitten by this on FreeBSD macfbsd 12.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE r341666 GENERIC  amd64, brand new install with twm. ALT+A did the business


----------

